# 650 V2 4wd problems



## DeltaBornAndBred (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody have any ideas as why I can't my v2 out of 4wd. When I push button it sounds like it is trying to come out but stays in. Is there something that could cause it to stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Off-Road Forums


----------



## DeltaBornAndBred (Mar 8, 2013)

No help on here?


Sent from my iPhone using Off-Road Forums


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

I think we need more info. Pull the actuator off and look inside. Its just three bolts. Try to slide the ring gear back with your finger, it should move very easy, don't force it.

Push the button with the actuator off.

Let us know the results of this stuff.


----------

